# Wyoming Results Available Today



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Supposedly by 1000 MST. Good Luck to everyone!-----SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://gf.state.wy.us/DrawResults/frmSearch.aspx

Hoping for some antelope tags!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like an antelope tag for me. Pretty cool.-----SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Looks like an antelope tag for me. Pretty cool.-----SS


Same...will be hunting unit 94


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

We pulled our antelope tags as well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Unit 59-1 antelope for me. Hey goob....see you soon!----SS


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Unit 59-1 antelope for me. Hey goob....see you soon!----SS


Great Unit, I almost put in for it this year, but decided to hunt an old unit that I hunted as a kid. How many points did you have?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

4 points. I was torn between 59 and 112. Any suggestions on 59 would be appreciated. I know the area geographically from work, but haven't ever hunted there. From what I have seen in the area, I should be able to find an nice, mature buck that will make me happy. My daughter has the Utah tag right across the border as well, so we can combine scouting trips.------SS


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

We drew 3 antelope tags! Should be a great year! Congrats to you that drew!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> 4 points. I was torn between 59 and 112. Any suggestions on 59 would be appreciated. I know the area geographically from work, but haven't ever hunted there. From what I have seen in the area, I should be able to find an nice, mature buck that will make me happy. My daughter has the Utah tag right across the border as well, so we can combine scouting trips.------SS


I've never personally hunted it. I've been through it a few times. I don't think you'll have a hard time finding a good buck. I was going to hunt it with a friend who is very familiar with it, but ended up going with a different unit. Those units seem to be pretty popular with the folks living in Rock Springs and Green River, but few tags make them good units with good trophy potential.

I think you did the right thing doing 59 over 112. I've spent some time in 112 and saw a few goats and pretty decent bucks - but overall wasn't super impressed with what I saw -- but it only takes one buck. But I was mostly looking for Muleys and Elk while there.

These units aren't going to have the dense populations as some places in the state, but have a good age structure of mature bucks.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

My sons drew their antelope doe tags and I drew a unit 101 deer tag. I was trying to change my app at the last minute, but was about 10 minutes too late getting it changed. Long odds at 9% to draw, so I hope to find a mature buck. If anyone has some general info they'd be willing to share I am all ears. PM advice would be great. Congrats to those who drew.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

My two sons and I struck out on antelope buck and doe tags in Unit 93. We did individual apps with 3 and 2 points. Myy sons also struck out on all their applications in Utah including "general" deer.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

High Desert said:


> My two sons and I struck out on antelope buck and doe tags in Unit 93. We did individual apps with 3 and 2 points. Myy sons also struck out on all their applications in Utah including "general" deer.


Take the boys up to Idaho. They give a great discount to youth hunters. Get a general deer tag and you can hunt much of the state for whitetails or mulies.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Unit 59-1 antelope for me. Hey goob....see you soon!----SS


I'm still working in antelope 59 (deer 101); be there another 6 months or more.

I was unsuccessful for a type 1 tag. :sad:


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

No deer tag for me oh well 8 points now and 4 for antelope had a tag in 2009.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I drew 100-1 antelope tag. Wyogoob, can you keep an eye out for a big buck while sitting in your living room?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I drew 100-1 antelope tag. Wyogoob, can you keep an eye out for a big buck while sitting in your living room?


There are no antelope left in area 100.

Uh........Hey, I'll give ya $100 for the tag. 

.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> There are no antelope left in area 100.
> 
> I'll give ya $100 for the tag.
> 
> .


How bout I give you a $100 to herd a couple antelope from 93 onto the unit so I can shoot one. A doe will be fine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I drew 100-1 antelope tag. Wyogoob, can you keep an eye out for a big buck while sitting in your living room?


Uh...kitchen, not living room. With binocs I can see them from my kitchen window.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Goob- Is that kitchen window pointed toward the type 7 or the type 6 part of the unit? Oh and 59 antelope is 102 deer. You getting any moisture in SW WY?


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

toasty said:


> *I drew 100-1 antelope tag*. Wyogoob, can you keep an eye out for a big buck while sitting in your living room?


Same here!

Toasty, maybe we'll run into each other up there. Just look for my Utah license plate, should be easy enough! :rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> Goob- Is that kitchen window pointed toward the type 7 or the type 6 part of the unit?
> Type 6.
> 
> Oh and 59 antelope is 102 deer.
> ...


xxxx


----------

